# Spacer thickness for 11 speed hub to 10 speed



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

I just got a new disc wheel (11 speed) for my sram Redd 10 speed TT bike, so it needs a spacer to get it to work with 10 speed. It came with two spacers one is thicker than the other. 

One has a 2 something on it. I assume this is 2 MM. The other one is thinner and has no thickness marking on it. What does the thickness of the spacer need to be to move a 10 speed cassette to the right location to work with a 11 speed compatible wheel?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Here ya go. The 1.75/1.85 spacer "converts" it to a 10sp hub. If you use a Sram 10sp cassette, nothing else needed.
If you use a Shimano 10sp cassette, you need an extra 1mm spacer.


----------



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks TLG, great information, exactly what I was looking for.


----------

